# Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

					Manche Studie eines Professors ist selbst beim besten Willen nicht ernst zu nehmen. Der Koreaner Professors Dong Wong Cho behauptet, dass gewalthaltige Spiele schädlich sind, weil sich Grafikkarten stärker erhitzen und dann gesundheitsschädliche Wellen abgeben.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*


----------



## Memphis_83 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

die spinnen die koreaner


----------



## mgf (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ja, sicher. Und der Mond ist aus Käse.


----------



## alm0st (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich sehe da eine direkte Verbindung zum gesundheitsschädlichem Cholesteringehalt von Hühnereiern, eine wahre Verschwörung!


----------



## WHi5K3Y (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Oje, und ich dachte, dass mit der Leber kommt vom Saufen


----------



## unthinkable (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Lange nicht so gelacht


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Was sich der Typ nur dabei denkt.


----------



## lem0ne (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Und wenn man sich dann noch auf die Heiße karte setzt kann man auch noch impotent werden !!! Wann schreitet die Politik endlich ein???


----------



## alfalfa (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



mgf schrieb:


> Ja, sicher. Und der Mond ist aus Käse.


 
Und der Mars ein Schokoriegel, genau wie unsere ganze Galaxie!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Professor Dong Wong Cho wird sich davon kaum irritieren lassen.


Warum sollte er auch, habe noch nie erlebt das solche Scharlatane zugegeben haben das deren erfundene Behauptungen Unsinn sind oder gar nur ein kleiner Fehler darin sei, sie pochen weiter auf deren Behauptung weil sie sich dadurch Aufmerksamkeit und einen Geldregen versprechen.
Ich würde nur einmal gerne lesen, das solche Personen ihre Arbeit verlieren weil sie Desinformationen absichtlich verbreiten, zumindest die Professur sollte ihm entzogen werden !


----------



## DerBratmaxe (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Was für eine Geldverschwendung für die Studie ...


----------



## DesAnderes (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Oh nein?! 57°C
Ich muss sofort meinen PC abschalten. Meine 470GTX kommt aufgrund von 2 Bildschirmen im Idle auf 57-65°C. Man sollte solch kompetenten Wissenschaftlern wirklich danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens um die Gefahr. Interessant wäre jedoch ob die Strahlung auch so gefährlich sein soll wenn die Grafikkarte ohne Gewaltspiele auf 57° kommt.


----------



## winpoet88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

VORSICHT : DAS GEHIRN BENUTZEN KANN ZU ABNUTZUNGSERSCHEINUNGEN FÜHREN.........!!!!


Gruss Winpo8T


----------



## Elvis3000 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Also impotent macht die ballerei schon mal nicht.hab während ner runde bf2142 meine tochter geschossen...äh.....gezeugt natürlich.


----------



## Andrej (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Also impotent macht die ballerei schon mal nicht.hab während ner runde bf2142 meine tochter geschossen...äh.....gezeugt natürlich.


 Glückwunsch

Zum Thema: Bei 100 Grad fallen einem Sofort die Eier ab oder was.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich kann immer noch nicht das Thema durchlesen ohne schmunzeln zu müssen 

Mal sehen was passiert, wenn der Prof. rausfindet, dass es "Untergrund Organisationen" gibt, die Lan-Partys Veranstalten auf denen 3-5 Tage nur gezockt wird


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Was haben wir heute gelernt? Auch in Korea fallen ab und zu Reissäcke um...


----------



## purzelpaule (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Da fällt mir einen geile Werbung ein: Alpecin (oder so)

Da erzählt einem ein Pseudo-Professor wie toll es wirkt und als Beweis schiebt er selbst mit dem Mauszeiger die Skala nach oben "lach"....

Ich liebe so etwas ja.... 


PS: Wenn sowas anständig bezahlt wird, stelle ich mich gern zur Verfügung um ebenso glaubwürdige und wissenswerte Studien zu veröffentlichen


----------



## J.Ryan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Tolle Studie die keiner braucht und ich nicht Glaube das es der der Wahrheit entspricht...

Ich Hoffe nur nicht das es mal durch eine Studie heraus kommt das wenn man vermehrt Liebes Filme schaut , evtl.Schwanger werden kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Man muss keine Bildung aufweisen für einen Titel, nur das Kleingeld muss vorhanden sein.


----------



## Bensta (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Das gleiche gilt für Flash.


----------



## Darknesss (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Bensta schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für Flash.


Wenn es für Flash gilt, gilt es sicherlich auch für Boinc!
Jetzt muss ich mir echt sorgen machen 



M4gic schrieb:


> HEFTIGER STOFF!!!
> Das ist ja schlimmer als jeder Kastor - ich melde das umgehend dem Umweltamt


Das reicht bei weitem nicht aus! Da braucht man schon die GSG9 

Aber echt mal, wie kommt man auf sowas?
Will gar nicht wissen, was ihm als nächstes einfällt


----------



## MasterChief0976 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

aha schöne studie, kann ja nur aus Korea kommen


----------



## Dartwurst (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Gott sei Dank bin ich für Shooter zu ungeschickt. Da muss ich mich um meine Potenz nicht sorgen.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ach Leute, bleibt mal locker!  

WaKü ftw sag ich das nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://abload.de/image.php?img=snap_2013.05.26_20h3297u8i.pnghttp://abload.de/image.php?img=snap_2013.05.26_20h3297u8i.png


----------



## facehugger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



alm0st schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eine direkte Verbindung zum gesundheitsschädlichem Cholesteringehalt von Hühnereiern, eine wahre Verschwörung!


Laut einer aktuellen Studie sind Eier (wieder mal) überhaupt kein Problem. Nach dem Motto: gönn dir am Tag ein Ei und du bist vorn dabei Sollte der Herr Prof aus Korea vielleicht auch mal probieren...

Einen ähnlichen Fred gibts doch schon länger:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rn-die-hitzeentwicklung-von-grafikkarten.html
 Gruß


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Auch wenn es lustig ist: Wie kann so eine dermaßen dumme News als *Top*-News auf der Hauptseite erscheinen??


----------



## Festplatte (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass Shooter, etc. meistens in 3D gehalten sind, während nicht gewalthaltige Spiele oft etwas einfacher gehalten sind von der Grafik.


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

 Ein müdes Lächeln für diese Studie. Mehr Aufmerksamkeit wäre unangebracht


----------



## MonKAY (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man muss keine Bildung aufweisen für einen Titel, nur das Kleingeld muss vorhanden sein.


 Oh the irony. Wenn man deinen Nutzernamen betrachtet. Just kidding. 

bei 57°C kann ich mir aufn halben Meter nichtmal ein Ei braten von daher vollkommen unnütze Studie, aber warum sollte Korea von solchen Sachen verschont belieben.


----------



## Deimos (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Es geht eben nichts über Bleigehäuse!


----------



## Herb_G (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

... und übermäßiger Bierkonsum ist gesund, weil es den Körper herunterkühlt!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Deimos schrieb:


> Es geht eben nichts über Bleigehäuse!


 
dann muss das teil halt in den keller, damits nicht durch die decke bricht


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich dachte immer dass Pornografie bei unverheirateten Männern Entzündungen im Handgelenk auslöst.


----------



## SphinxBased (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

ohhhhhhhmaaaaaaaaannn...und sowas ist prof......kein wunder das es mit der welt bergab geht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scipioandrej (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Und dieser Idiot wird bestimmt gut bezahlt!


----------



## Original-80 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Jungs, Jungs.. nur nich heiß machen (hola das war ja auch schon  ungewollt zweideutig). Einfach vor jedem zocken gepflegt in Alufolie  kleiden und schon ist die böse Strahlung kein Problem mehr. Ach ja und  schöner Nebeneffekt - mit dem onan..ren (na ihr wisst schon wat ich  mein) wirds dann auch schwierig. In dem Sinne: "Don't be silly, protect  your Willie"  



P.S.


Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> WaKü ftw sag ich das nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Das ist doch auch keine Lösung. Was machst Du denn mit dem ganzen verstrahlten H2O das dann in deinem Rechner zirkuliert?? Du willst es doch wohl nicht wie die Japsen oder unsere französischen Nachbarn einfach so in unseren schönen Ozeanen verklappen, oder??


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Andrej schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Bei 100 Grad fallen einem Sofort die Eier ab oder was.


 
Gerade geguckt: Trotz jahrelanger Anwendung einer passiv gekühlten HD3870 Ultimate ist noch alles an seinem richtigen Fleck ... *puh*


----------



## tils (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

das Thermo-Bild vom Wilke kann alles


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte man wenigstens einmal behaupten, dass Call of Duty die Grafikkarte ins Schwitzen bringt


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

das steht morgen in der BILD zeitung  als wissenschafts news


----------



## Telmur (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



tils schrieb:


> das Thermo-Bild vom Wilke kann alles



Selten so gelacht


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Telmur schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht


 

wie man sieht behaltet er nen coolen kopf


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



tils schrieb:


> das Thermo-Bild vom Wilke kann alles



 Weiß nicht warum, aber ich muss bei dem Bild immer an Hangover denken


----------



## CiD (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Also eine Bench mit MSI-Kombuster heizt meiner GraKa auch ganz schön ein aber ich sehe a nix von Gewalt!


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Naja ich kann mir schon vorstellen das dies stimmt. Shooter sind i.d.R leistungshungriger und der Elektrosmog ist sicherlich schädlich.
Insofern ist da ein klarer Zusammenhang zu sehen.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was ihr da alle so gegen flamed... Mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen...


Der ist außerdem Wissenschaftler, so wie Einstein.... Der wird sich das ja nicht einfach ausdenken... 


Finde aber schon das es insgesamt nen bisschen übertrieben ist, man kann sich sein Gehirn ja einfach mit nen bisschen Alufolie schützen, das mach ich auch immer bevor ich Gewaltspiele spiele, auch wegen den Außerirdischen aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## CiD (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich hab kürzlich mal wieder Moorhuhn gespielt, aber meine Grafikkarte blieb kalt!

Das ist der Beweis: Gewalt in Spielen hat nichts mit der erhitzung der Grafikkarte zu tun. 

BTW: Bei Quake1 bleibt auch alles recht kalt. ^^

Mag ja sein, dass Grafisch aufwendige Spiele zu heißen Grafikkarten führen aber diese Spielen müssen nicht zwingend *Gewalt* beinhalten (siehe Minecraft mit UltraShader...obwohl...wenn man da ein Huhn erlegt...^^)


----------



## Bene11660 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Weiß nicht warum, aber ich muss bei dem Bild immer an Hangover denken


 Er sieht halt aus wie ein Partylöwe


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ich wusste garnicht das Furmark eine Gewaltspiel ist, denn Furmark bringt meine Graka fast zum Kochen. 
Und wenn ich dann den Umkehrschluss nach dem Koreanischen Forscher mache bedeuted das ja das Furmark ein Gewaltspiel ist:

Keine Gewalt im Spiel = Kühle Graka
Gewalt im Spiel = Heisse Graka
Furmark= Heisse Graka ergo Gewaltspiel


----------



## socio (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



hilfe... "so dumm kann kein mensch sein." war mein erster gedanke. 
forscher haben auch festgestellt, dass menschen, die öfters geburtstag haben länger leben!


----------



## CiD (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Geburt ist auch gesundheitsschädlich, sie führt sogar zwangsweise zum Tode. 

Nee, mal Spaß bei Seite.
Mag ja sein, dass erhitze Grafikkarten mehr gesundheitschädigende Radiowellen abgeben als kühlere aber das ist doch nicht auf dem Gewaltgrad in PC SPielen zurückzuführen.

Ganz besonders bescheuert finde ich den Satz:


> Auf einem Testrechner ist festgestellt worden, dass beim Spielen die Temperatur der Grafikkarte von 32 Grad Celsius auf 57 Grad Celsius gestiegen ist. Bei einem nichtgewalthaltigen Spiel seien es nur 45 Grad Celsius gewesen.


Welche Spiele wurden denn da als "Testobjekte" verwendet? Tetris vs. Dead Island? 

BTW: Schaut euch mal das Bild im Artikel an, der Mensch dort ist ja sowas von verstrahlt, er hat schon das "grüne Leuchten" und Sonnenbrand. Aber irgendwie scheint ihn das völlig kalt zu lassen, wie man am Kopf um die Hirnregion herum gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Weiß nicht warum, aber ich muss bei dem Bild immer an Hangover denken




ich dachte immer das sei er


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Ein Fall für Gallileo-Mysterie, "Tod durch Killerspiele, und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?
Senden die Illuminaten Todesstrahlen aus Grafikkarten der Computerspieler?
Ist der Geheime Vernichtungskrieg jetzt in die öffentliche Phase geraten?
Ist der Endsieg der Sekte nahe?
Gerüchten zu folge bunkern die Regierungen weltweit Gegenmaßnahmen mit kryptischen Codenamen wie: "Barbie: Ponyhof-Abenteuer"."

"Oder ist dies nur eine gigantische Abhöraktion die nun vertuscht werden soll?
Was ist der Sinn dieser Botschaften?
Eiman Abdullah ermittelt."


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

ja ne is klar geile studie zumindestens zur belustigung uns aller ^^


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



FabiCMR schrieb:


> ja ne is klar geile studie zumindestens zur belustigung uns aller ^^


 
Lachen ist gesund.

Welch Hinterhältiger Plan uns noch älter zu machen!


----------



## ReFleXxiv (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*



Research schrieb:


> Lachen ist gesund.
> 
> Welch Hinterhältiger Plan uns noch älter zu machen!


 einfach unfasslich sowas  die koreaner immer xD


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Studie: Gewalt in Spielen heizt Grafikkarten auf und ist gesundheitsschädlich*

Mal eine Frage, weshalb wird das als News gebracht wenn es hier schon von einem User einen Thread dazu gibt?
Der Thread wurde Gestern geschrieben weshalb macht ihr einen Artikel darüber?  Verlinkt doch einfach den Thread in der News.

Man soll die Suchmaschine benutzen damit es nicht mehrere Threads gibt mit dem gleichen Thema aber ihr macht es ja selbst, ist nicht das erste mal das ihr sowas macht.


----------



## xpSyk (30. Mai 2013)

Oh shiat! Ich glaube ich sterbe bald....


----------

